# 

## 27

.       .     ?   ?      ?     ?

----------


## NataSPb

)))  ,     / )))

----------


## J.O.K.E.R

:   ,        ,          ,      .  :Smilie:

----------


## NataSPb

)))   ,        )))        )))))

----------

.       ,  :     .
, ,       ,             .    , ,         .       ,       (   ).     .

----------


## J.O.K.E.R

.
    ,     ( ?).
   ,        (     , )  :Smilie:

----------

,      .        ( , ,   ).

----------

,        (       )?

----------


## NataSPb

"        ..." -    ???    ..... 
            (  )  ,         ,         ,    -            ,         ,    -    -        . 
            ,      -  ,             .          -   .    " " ))))      " "  ""            (   ))))

----------

> ,        (       )?


,     .



> 


 ,    . ,    ,           . ,  ,     .

----------


## J.O.K.E.R

.    . 
    8 .        2       :Smilie: 

   ,      .      (  )     !               .

   -  "  " -  ,  .

----------

.  24 ,             ,    "    ",   2007   .      ( ),  2,5 . ,        ,                ?
.

----------

> (  )     !


,     ,      ...     /      ...
 ,   -   .     .
, ,     .   ,    ( 9.00  18.00).

----------


## J.O.K.E.R

> ,        ,                ?
> .


   (,  )   .   .

----------

.       ...  ,         .      ,          .     ,           ""   .    ?      ?
.

----------

> ?


,  .   .

----------


## J.O.K.E.R

. ,    .        .

   .      .

----------

. ,               -   ,            ,          ?

----------


## J.O.K.E.R

-  .

----------

> .      .


 .    ,         .     ,     1-1,5   ""  .

----------


## J.O.K.E.R

""           .   -         ,       .   , ...    ""  :Smilie:

----------

> ""           .


  .         .
   -       .   ?

----------


## J.O.K.E.R

> .


, ,   .      ,         .         .

,  .  :Smilie:      ,      .
 :Smilie: 
     ,   (     ).

----------

-    .  -   ,         ,        .

  . ToT

----------

,    . 
         ,  ,     .
   ,   ,    ,       ,  . 
     .

----------

"")))   ,     ,   -  .        .  ,    ""        .  ,       .          ...

----------

)            )))

----------

,     (     ,     )        .         ,      ,           ..   ?
 , -  ,   . -?    ?

----------

> ..   ?
>  , -  ,   . -?    ?


        ,  .

----------


## Nattaha

> ,       .


  -   " " -

----------

-. ,  .

----------

[QUOTE=NataSPb;    " " ))))      " "  ""            (   ))))[/QUOTE]
   ,        !   ,       -  ? :Wink:

----------


## NataSPb

,      ,    - -,               )))  ....,     ,   ,      -   (      ,  )      ,         (     ).    (   ,     )      -          (),   ,       -    ))))    .

----------

*NataSPb*, 
.   100%.

----------


## Lara77

!
   !       !

----------


## room111

*Lara77*,  ! 
         ...       10 ,       :Smilie:

----------


## .

> !
>    !


     ,    ?

----------


## Server56

> 


.      (  )     (, ,   .).       ,   .      ,      -  ,  . , ,     .

----------

> ...........................       .......



   -   )       !!!

----------


## Server56

> !!!


     :    -   ?      ,     .

----------

